# harddisk quota: alle Limits fälschlicherweise unlimited



## shen (29. Dez. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Auf Debian 5 / ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 wurde Quota zunächst nicht installiert, wohl aber der Webspace der Kunden jeweils auf 5120 MB begrenzt.

Nun haben wir Quota laut offizieller Doku nachinstalliert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass der "Used space" zwar korrekt angezeigt wird, die Limits stehen aber auf "umlimited".
Ein "repquota -a" in der Shell zeigt indentische Werte, es wird also von ISPConfig zumindest korrekt ausgelesen, Auszug:


```
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/md1
Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
                        Block limits                File limits
User            used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
web1      --    9936       0       0           1046     0     0
web3      --  348788       0       0           4174     0     0
web9      -- 1292184       0       0          22875     0     0
web10     --    7704       0       0             26     0     0
web11     --  115652       0       0           8935     0     0
web12     --      56       0       0             16     0     0
web14     --  132232       0       0           6363     0     0
web19     --   27136       0       0           2136     0     0
web21     --   97228       0       0           1581     0     0
web23     --  287808       0       0           8832     0     0
web24     --  104268       0       0           4120     0     0
```
Es hat auch nichts gebracht, nachträglich bei einem User den Wert für die Quota zu ändern.

Was kann ich nun tun, um die Quotas nachträglich zu setzen? Oder übersehe ich etwas Grundsätzliches? In der Doku habe ich nichts weiteres gefunden.

Besten Dank schonmal ...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2010)

an sich sollte der Quota Wert auch bei Änderungen geschrieben werden. Wenn das nicht get, müsstest Du ihn ggf. mit setquota für die bestehenden Webs setzen.


----------



## shen (30. Dez. 2010)

Wie ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe, werden die Werte dann geschrieben, wenn der Wert für die Domain geändert wird. Eine Änderung des Wertes für den "darüberliegenden" Kunden hatte keine Aktualisierung zur Folge.

Ich lege heute noch einen neuen Kunden an, dann werde ich ja sehen, ob dann alles richtig läuft.

Danke soweit!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2010)

Kunden selbst haben auch kein Linux Quota. Das Quota des Kunden bezieht sich nur auf den. max. verfügbaren Speicherplatz beim anlegen von Webseiten, das Systemquota bezieht sich also immer auf das web.


----------



## shen (30. Dez. 2010)

Alles klar, so leuchtet das ein. Hat beim Anlegen eines neuen Users samt Domain auch wie gewünscht geklappt.

In diesem Zusammenhang: Wenn das Web beim User eingerichtet wird, dann ist die Vorgabe Quota ja "-1", was aber zu einer Fehlermeldung führt, da ja i.d.R. das für den User vergebene und damit begrenzte Kontingent eben nicht unendlich ist. Könnte man da nicht als Vorgabe gleich das aktuelle Maximum des Kunden übernehmen? Wenn dann noch mehr Domains für den Kunden hinzukommen, dann muss er es eben aufteilen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2010)

Ja, könnte man mal entsprechend ändern. Mach am besten mal einen Feature request dafür im Bugtracker.


----------



## shen (30. Dez. 2010)

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1461

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## shen (4. Jan. 2011)

Und in diesem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Frage:

Ich habe bisher keine Stelle gefunden, wo ich mir als Kunde anzeigen lassen kann, wie viel Harddisk Quota mir überhaupt zugeteilt wurden.
Entweder ich bin total blind, oder es gibt dies tatsächlich nicht. Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, dann sollta man vielleicht in der Tabelle "Website harddisk quota" noch eine Zeile mit diesen Werten hinzufügen, so dass der Kunde eine bessere Übersicht hat.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2011)

Eine Anzeige des gesamtquota eines Kunden gibt es noch nicht. Dir könnte man an sich ganz gut bei den anderen Limits im Dashboard anzeigen.

In Der Liste der Website Quotas ist es etwas schwierig, da die Angaben dort ja nach Webseite gegliedert sind und nicht nach Kunde.


----------



## shen (4. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> In Der Liste der Website Quotas ist es etwas schwierig, da die Angaben dort ja nach Webseite gegliedert sind und nicht nach Kunde.


Aber eine Einblendung der Gesamtquota an dieser Stelle ist doch funktional gleichwertig wie im Dashboard, aber der Gesamtzusammenhang ist gegeben. 
Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Das Dashboard habe ich z.Zt. für meine Kunden ohnehin nicht aktiviert, würde es aber notfalls machen 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2011)

> Aber eine Einblendung der Gesamtquota an dieser Stelle ist doch funktional gleichwertig wie im Dashboard, aber der Gesamtzusammenhang ist gegeben.
> Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


Das Problem ist, dass es dann so aussehen würde al ob der user ein Vielfaches seines Quotas hat. Beispiel:

Webseite | verwendet | quota | Gesamtquota
web3       12            50     500
web5       32            50     500
web8       8              50     500


Der Kunde hat aber nur 500 MB Gesamtquota, von dem 150 bereits an Webseiten zugewiesen sind. Es sieht aber so aus, dass er 1500 gesamtquota hätte, da hier webseiten und Kunde durcheinadergemischt sind, die Spaltenwerte sind also nicht vergleichbar da sie nicht die gleiche Basis haben.


----------



## shen (4. Jan. 2011)

Eine zusätzliche Zeile einfügen mit der Summe aller jetzigen Spalten.
Darunter eine weitere Zeile mit Angaben zur zugebilligten Quota sowie der freien Restquota, also die Differenz zur Summenspalte.
Die aktuellen Spalten bleiben unangetastet.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Moestchen (4. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von shen:


> Eine zusätzliche Zeile einfügen mit der Summe aller jetzigen Spalten.
> Darunter eine weitere Zeile mit Angaben zur zugebilligten Quota sowie der freien Restquota, also die Differenz zur Summenspalte.
> Die aktuellen Spalten bleiben unangetastet.
> 
> ...


+1 
Das würde ich sehr begrüßen!


----------

